# bad roast or just don't like?



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

just tried 2 bags from a new roaster and I can not drink the coffee! the taste is not quite a burned taste but a very strong tar like taste,when using these beans in my cone they even look darker than other beans I use,other beans seem to give off an orange hue when the water is poured over,these just give off gas and stay dark looking,the smell is the same a strong dark tar like smell,I went out of my way to pick a medium roast bean but wouldn't have thought a bean could have been roasted as much if it were dark roast,is it wrong to return beans or do we just put it down to not to our taste?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

If they're not what you asked for, I.e medium roast, then take them back, even just to confirm. Explain you're not satisfied and they may offer an exchange or refund.

Were they freshly roasted?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Most suppliers are happy to get feedback so they can fix the problem. Give em a call. If they don't try to fix it, I'd say forget it and move on to the next roaster.

However... some beans are 'different'. Can you tell us anything about them without revealing the roaster?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

yes fresh roast,I can drink strong coffee but even when I make a brew too strong it is still a coffee taste I get not a burnt taste as this.

Yes I was being soft there for a min and have just emailed the roaster to ask for a return so they can test these beans as they do not match the cupping notes at all.

(cheers for the kick up the ass)


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> Most suppliers are happy to get feedback so they can fix the problem. Give em a call. If they don't try to fix it, I'd say forget it and move on to the next roaster.
> 
> However... some beans are 'different'. Can you tell us anything about them without revealing the roaster?


not really as one is the name of the roaster and the other seems to bring up the roasters name on a google search so seems to be linked only to them also.I will PM you the beans.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Why don't you want to name the roaster.

It goes one of two ways.

You name and shame for crap beans (after all, you can only go on what you have) and crap customer service

They provide refund or replace and perhaps in due course provide you feedback on their findings and everyone here finds out about their exemplary service.

Either way i'm sure people would be interested.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Danm said:


> Why don't you want to name the roaster.
> 
> It goes one of two ways.
> 
> ...


I think it only fair to see what they do to fix the situation first,I have emailed them and hopefully will speak to them tomorrow,the reason why I think it's a bad roast problem and not just because they are not to my taste is because I bought two different types of beans,both medium roast but both have the same strong tar like taste.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

well not heard from them today,they have both my email and phone number,will wait till tomorrow afternoon and ring them if they don't contact me.


----------

